# Squonker Atty



## WARMACHINE (15/3/16)

Squonkvillans, what atty's are recommended for Squonkers, and who supplies locally ?


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (15/3/16)

Well, let's start with a few questions...

What kind of vaping do you prefer? Tootle puffing for flavour, subohming for vapour? MTL or DL inhaling?

Basically, there are 2 families of atties for squonking - 14mm with less air and flavour-first characteristics, and 22mm for bigger air. Lots of exceptions to that, but it's a starting framework.

Take a gander at the reosmods site to see some examples of each: http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=32&Itemid=3

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## PrenessaM (15/3/16)

Depends on what type of vape you're after... A mouth to lung closed airflow or a wide open lung hit .

@JakesSA at vapeclub can do a bf modification on most drippers


----------



## Genosmate (15/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Squonkvillans, what atty's are recommended for Squonkers, and who supplies locally ?



I think you'll get many varied replies on this one.
Try and narrower it down a bit.
Do you like single or dual coils,you want to try and blow clouds or prefer flavour,what mod you planning to put it on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (15/3/16)

Genosmate said:


> I think you'll get many varied replies on this one.
> Try and narrower it down a bit.
> Do you like single or dual coils,you want to try and blow clouds or prefer flavour,what mod you planning to put it on.


I build everything. I love drippers with 0.1-0.2 builds, but that is not my carry setup. So I would say a 0.5 dual coil.


----------



## shaunnadan (15/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> I build everything. I love drippers with 0.1-0.2 builds, but that is not my carry setup. So I would say a 0.5 dual coil.



So you could consider a rogue, derringer, freak show mini, "top secret velocity"

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (15/3/16)

@WARMACHINE if you going the squonk route, and I think I gather you vape 'direct lung hit'?

Then that a look at this http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/20375/

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (15/3/16)

Sounds like you're a DL vaper, so you'll want some air to go with those duals.

To max flavour while getting decent air, I'd suggest an Origen 16mm (OL16, O-16, Origen Little) or a Nuppin', but I'm not sure about sourcing them in SA. The O-16 can be had from NA and EU vendors who ship internationally. The Nuppin' is not made anymore but can be picked up in classies.

The cyclone with afc cap would fit your build preferences, has decent flavour (not as good as the regular cap), and you should be able to source one locally.

To get some bigger air (at the sacrifice of some flavour, IMHO), the Derringer/RM8, Stumpy, Thump, Vector/RM9 would be good options. All RM atties are available at reosmods.com. I also like the Velocity, but I'd wait for the upcoming V2.

Things like the Narda, Pancake, and M-Atty are well over-hyped and good luck finding one.

One big consideration for squonking is the leak factor - a side effect of bottom feeding. Usually, it happens through the air holes, so a lot of squonkers avoid bottom air atties like the Freak Show, Magma, Vengeance, etc. A lot of side air atties are fine once you learn them and top air atties like the Thump, Rogue, Vector, Manta, Hastur are particularly appreciated for their leakproofness

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/16)

I have tried a lot of squonking atties and I still like my MTL Cyclones and Divo's and I think the reason I like them so much is because they were designed for squonking from day one! They have a juice feed hole that drains properly... unlike most other atties that are converted to BF... the 2013 Cyclone, Divo and Hornet all have a concave deck that drains back into the bottle perfectly which means the wick is saturated and then left with just the right amount of juice and the rest goes back into the bottle.

Converted atties tend to have a juice well and as far as I'm concerned the juice cooks and sits in that well and the perfection of a squonker is lost.

I have spent a fortune on lung hitting atties and quite frankly I have not found one that is perfect... I have to say the Manta is the best of the bunch and you can either pay $110 plus shipping from the USA or get a $10 clone Manta from Fasttech and wait 3 months for it to arrive and then ask @JakesSA or @hands to convert it to BF for you. I honesty can't tell the difference between my authentic and clone Mantas!

Based on the feedback from our local Reonauts I really should try a Little Origin 16 again... but I'm happy with my MTL with Tropical Ice on my Squonkers and then for my Lung hits I use the Target Tank on regualted mods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## hands (15/3/16)

@Papa_Lazarou bring up a very important point on the air holes. Most atties can be bottom fed but some just work better, i have a heavy finger and tend to over squonk on a full bottle a by pressing the bottle to hard. Top airflow atties work great for that problem. The Manta is also a nice atty to bottom feed with its top airflow and small inside chamber. One other thing to consider on the attie is how well it can drain the juice back into the bottle, you want to press the bottle to wet the wick and the juice should go back into the bottle when you let go.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/16)

Moved the discussion to here... more appropriate...

@Papa_Lazarou I had given up on looking for a lung squonk atty for flavour and I'm gonna try again...

This Stumpy build is with 7 wrap dual nichrome 26g coils coming out at 0,27Ω. Gives clouds for days but really lacking in the flavour dept. Any suggestions. I'm using Rayon wick.


----------



## Christos (15/3/16)

My money is on the cyclone, easy single coil atty with loads of flavor (best flavour I have had this far) and the afc top cap makes for direct lung hits. 
The O 16 looks like a winner but I have not tried it.


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/16)

Christos said:


> My money is on the cyclone, easy single coil atty with loads of flavor (best flavour I have had this far) and the afc top cap makes for direct lung hits.
> The O 16 looks like a winner but I have not tried it.



Yip I have to agree... for me the Cyclone is a winner... but the air hole needs to be drilled to 1,5mm.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (15/3/16)

What, about BF Sapor RDA? if its drilled like right in line with where the positive block exits the floor of the deck, it should drain properly. Has anyone tried this?

Basically drilled up through the 510, and then straight through to feed juice to both sides of the deck. 

I ask, because I'm seriously considering taking a walk down the squonk road. But I like lots of air, and lots of power.


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> What, about BF Sapor RDA? if its drilled like right in line with where the positive block exits the floor of the deck, it should drain properly. Has anyone tried this?
> 
> Basically drilled up through the 510, and then straight through to feed juice to both sides of the deck.
> 
> I ask, because I'm seriously considering taking a walk down the squonk road. But I like lots of air, and lots of power.



Looked at the Sapor a few times and I just can't see how it can be BF'ed!


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (15/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Looked at the Sapor a few times and I just can't see how it can be BF'ed!



I'll draw some pretty pictures tomorrow morning 

Step 2, will be finding a dual series regulated squonk box

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevkev (15/3/16)

If I remember correctly @Andre has a BF Sapor. Any thoughts on it sir?
Im also considering getting mine BF for my Woodvil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Justin Pattrick (15/3/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> What, about BF Sapor RDA? if its drilled like right in line with where the positive block exits the floor of the deck, it should drain properly. Has anyone tried this?
> 
> Basically drilled up through the 510, and then straight through to feed juice to both sides of the deck.
> 
> I ask, because I'm seriously considering taking a walk down the squonk road. But I like lots of air, and lots of power.



Best bottom fed atty in my opinion, I have bottom fed a couple of them.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/16)

Justin Pattrick said:


> Best bottom fed atty in my opinion, I have bottom fed a couple of them.



Really? Where does the juice come through? Does it drain completely? Got any pics?


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (15/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Moved the discussion to here... more appropriate...
> 
> @Papa_Lazarou I had given up on looking for a lung squonk atty for flavour and I'm gonna try again...
> 
> ...



I'd move the coils out and slightly up, space permitting. Your coils are pretty long - I run compressed 2.5mm ID 26g netting .3, so I have plenty of room to position. I also run it with the afc wide open. The old RM2 rules seem to apply with the Stumpy - coils to the edge.

I'd also suggest trying a single parallel z-coil of some variant (standard parallel, twisted, tiger, etc.). The Stumpy is a very good atty for beefy low-ohm single coils.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (15/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Moved the discussion to here... more appropriate...
> 
> @Papa_Lazarou I had given up on looking for a lung squonk atty for flavour and I'm gonna try again...
> 
> ...




Taking a shot in the dark here. 

Nichrome heats up too quickly and I find it cooks juice. Great for clouds but mutes everything! Perhaps skip the nichrome all together. 

Kanthal spaced coil as low to the deck as possible.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Justin Pattrick (15/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Really? Where does the juice come through? Does it drain completely? Got any pics?


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/16)

Thanks @Papa_Lazarou and @shaunnadan! Will try the Stumpy again with the suggested build. Wow I see the instant heat up of Nichrome! First time I have used it... I guess clouds is why @Oliver Barry likes Nichrome! 

I just tried the Nichrome in a Cyclone... 7 wrap microcoil and all of a sardine I'm getting better flavour with XXX... I have found XXX muted in all my Squonk Builds and I'm finally getting somewhere!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lushen (15/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Papa_Lazarou and @shaunnadan! Will try the Stumpy again with the suggested build. Wow I see the instant heat up of Nichrome! First time I have used it... I guess clouds is why @Oliver Barry likes Nichrome!
> 
> I just tried the Nichrome in a Cyclone... 7 wrap microcoil and all of a sardine I'm getting better flavour with XXX... I have found XXX muted in all my Squonk Builds and I'm finally getting somewhere!



You can try this build that I use in my Thump, which is similar to the stumpy 
26gauge, 7 wraps, kanthal. Centre the coil close to the deck







I was using SS for a while but it gets too hot and fries the cotton and boils the juice

I set the air hole on 1.5 out of 3

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (15/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Papa_Lazarou and @shaunnadan! Will try the Stumpy again with the suggested build. Wow I see the instant heat up of Nichrome! First time I have used it... I guess clouds is why @Oliver Barry likes Nichrome!
> 
> I just tried the Nichrome in a Cyclone... 7 wrap microcoil and all of a sardine I'm getting better flavour with XXX... I have found XXX muted in all my Squonk Builds and I'm finally getting somewhere!



Now here's 1 weird thing about nichrome. 

It's a great Flavour today... Tomorrow the wick is very tired and need to be replaced. Not unusually gunked up but definitely loses Flavour after time a lot quicker. Fresh wicks and your good again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lushen (15/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Squonkvillans, what atty's are recommended for Squonkers, and who supplies locally ?



All atties are different and you need to figure out your Vape style and what suits you.

I use a cyclone at work and when traveling for good flavor and a stealth Vape

I also use the Sapor, Manta and Thump at other times.
The Manta and Sapor are great for flavor if you build properly on them. It's all about playing with the builds till you find something that suits your juice.

You can speak to @Justin Pattrick to also BF atty's for you. He did a great job on my Sapor's
The atty does not drain back to the bottle, but it has a huge juice well, so that compensates for drainage.


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/16)

Lushen said:


> He did a great job on my Sapor's
> The atty does not drain back to the bottle, but it has a huge juice well, so that compensates for drainage.



Ahhh that answers my question! Thanks @Lushen!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen (15/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Now here's 1 weird thing about nichrome.
> 
> It's a great Flavour today... Tomorrow the wick is very tired and need to be replaced. Not unusually gunked up but definitely loses Flavour after time a lot quicker. Fresh wicks and your good again.



This makes sense @shaunnadan
Explains why I did not enjoy SS after a day, and I'm a lazy vaper who does not want to change cotton every day.


----------



## Silver (15/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Squonkvillans, what atty's are recommended for Squonkers, and who supplies locally ?



Hi @WARMACHINE

I haven't tried many atties on my Reos - only a few

But i am using the RM2 for mouth to lung and the Nuppin for direct lung hits.

I like these two atties a lot - for different reasons

*RM2 for outstanding flavour.
Nuppin for nice long lung hits and good flavour. *

The *RM2* is still the best flavour i have tried in any vape device. I am not talking the volume of vapour as I see many sometimes refer to - but rather the accuracy of the flavour. It is a high fidelity flavour machine. Not for lung hits though. I think the flavour comes from the small size of the chamber and that the action is happening so close to the mouth. Nothing complicated about the RM2. Ceramic deck. Easy to build. Its for single coils. What I like about the RM2 is how you can alter the throat hit and flavour by positioning the coil slightly differently. Takes some time but when its dialled in to your preference its magical.

The *Nuppin* is a super atty too. More air. Dual coils. Not a normal type of build deck because you put the one leg vertically down into the holes. But once its configured it is really good. But the flavour depth and richness is not as good as the RM2 for me. However, with more volume in a direct lung hit it is satisfying in a different way.

RM2 is stocked by Vapour Mountain when they have stock and obviously reosmods.com

The Nuppin I got on a group buy.

I have a cyclone and its very similar to the RM2 vape wise (without the AFC cap) but i still prefer the RM2. Cyclones are stocked by Vape Decadence on this forum (in Amanzimtoti)

PS - been running the RM2 atties for nearly 2 years and all are still used daily. Nuppins for the past year or so and also use daily - well at least one of them

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## shaunnadan (15/3/16)

Lushen said:


> This makes sense @shaunnadan
> Explains why I did not enjoy SS after a day, and I'm a lazy vaper who does not want to change cotton every day.



If you do high powered builds (75w) in a tank eventually the nichrome will just freeking die! 

Burnt taste no matter how much dry burning and washing. 

I finished a spool of nichrome in record time having to rebuild every few days

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (15/3/16)

kevkev said:


> If I remember correctly @Andre has a BF Sapor. Any thoughts on it sir?
> Im also considering getting mine BF for my Woodvil.


Missed an interesting discussion. Baby sitting the 2+ year old grandson - phew!

Can confirm the Sapor works perfectly in BF mode, as done by @JakesSA. The 2 squonk holes exit right on top of the insulator at the bottom, each one facing a post. It has about 0.3 mm that does not drain @Rob Fisher, but more than good enough drainage for me. I see @Lushen says his does not drain - probably modded by someone else. The only thing I do not like about the Sapor is that it is a very tall atty.

To answer the OP, @WARMACHINE, my favourite bf atty is the Origen Little 16 BF. It can do MTL, DL, single coil, dual coil, takes coils with IDs up to 4 mm, gives great flavour and clouds and the workmanship is stunning. An OL16 thread here. Currently my metal Reos bar one sport the OL 16. One Mini has a Chalice III (more for MTL). Woodvils are topped with Rouges or Sapors. My JB squonker likes the Cyclops.

I tried the Nuppin, but never liked it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Alex (15/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Moved the discussion to here... more appropriate...
> 
> @Papa_Lazarou I had given up on looking for a lung squonk atty for flavour and I'm gonna try again...
> 
> ...



@Rob Fisher I get much better flavour from compressed coils.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/3/16)

Thanks @Andre

I now feel the need for the OL16 on a P67

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Alex (15/3/16)

I guess it's no surprise that the Nuppin is my number 1 choice for a BF atomizer. Unfortunately they are now only available in the classifieds, but the flavour and throat hit is unsurpassed as far as I'm concerned. This is a great device for dual coils setups, with just the right amount of resistance for a DLH. Single coils work well with a center build over the positive post. 

The bottom feed function is flawless, and she drains very well indeed. I've got so used to squonking with the Nuppin, that I almost never experience any leaking. And with a good Scottish Roll wick, you don't have to squonk very often.

The other great BF devices worth mentioning that I've had experience with:
RM2:- fantastic single coil MTL device, although I drill my airhole out to 2mm for a restrictive lung hit. 
Odin:- another awesome RDA with great flavour and good airflow, possibly the best drip-tip ever invented. (I still have both of my odin driptips)
Derringer:- great flavour, good airflow. But she gets really hot.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (16/3/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Andre
> 
> I now feel the need for the OL16 on a P67



I got your back...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## WARMACHINE (16/3/16)

Great discussion peeps !!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro (16/3/16)

Unlike some folks (Papa ), I have not felt the need to try every new hyped BF atty that comes down the pike for quite some time. Most of the hyped ones I bought were not what they were said to be, at least not for me. So instead of buying more from the unknown to me column, I changed gears mostly to adding more of those in the well known column that I already know I like to my stash.

All but one of my 9 RM2's/RM3's are retired. Not because those that had enlarged air intakes for my DLH's didn't do a great job, but because I found better for my uses. First ones to rock the RM boat was the 2013 Cyclones that are still great single coil atty's for my single coil uses on a couple of Woodvils. I don't like the bf Hornet I bought for the OG Mini because I have left it a tootle puffer with the pin hole air intake. But I can see it being similar to the Cyclones, so maybe it's time to drill it out for some real air intake, maybe even to use it dual coil.

Even better for me though came in other small/mid size packages that were designed for more air and dual coils... especially the Nuppin's and O-16's that I rate as my favorite bf atty's now days. Have 8 and 4 of them, will probably get more O-16's. I'm still trying to like two Manta V1/V2 hybrids on new P67's, am using the Rogue after not since new on another P67 for now, but none of my 22mm bf atty's are in the "I would buy again" column.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/16)

Oh well it looks like I need to invest in a O16 again... got one originally but didn't play with it long enough and made the mistake of selling it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (20/3/16)

Andre said:


> Missed an interesting discussion. Baby sitting the 2+ year old grandson - phew!
> 
> Can confirm the Sapor works perfectly in BF mode, as done by @JakesSA. The 2 squonk holes exit right on top of the insulator at the bottom, each one facing a post. It has about 0.3 mm that does not drain @Rob Fisher, but more than good enough drainage for me. I see @Lushen says his does not drain - probably modded by someone else. The only thing I do not like about the Sapor is that it is a very tall atty.
> 
> ...


Thanks @Andre Regards the Sapor, can you advise on how to do this mod, or point me in the direction of who I can get this done by ?


----------

